

The Operating System Doesn’t Matter - jonorherrington
http://createstopbecreative.com/2015/04/22/the-operating-system-doesnt-matter/

======
smt88
> _The best way to evaluate and decide on whether you should use Mac, Windows,
> or Linux should not be derived on what is the most popular. It should be
> derived based off your workflow._

Many times, a good workflow is based upon popularity. You can't often separate
the two.

I use Linux because the people who create my tools (web servers, programming
languages, etc.) are targeting Linux first. My workflow is easy and efficient
because Linux is a first-class citizen in this ecosystem.

As a counterexample, I had a lot of trouble using OS X years ago because few
people were targeting it. (It's since become more of a web-developer platform
than it once was, although I don't know if that will last.)

